# Android One set for India debut in September; Micromax, Karbonn ready to launch smartphones



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 26, 2014)

> NEW DELHI: Android One, the Google project that promises rich smartphone experience on low-cost devices, faces its first big test when Micromax, Karbonn and Spice launch products based on it in India early next month.
> 
> The three Indian manufactures are set to price the handsets between Rs 7,000 and Rs 10,000, which is higher than the initially expected sub-$100 (Rs 6,000) tag.
> At this price, these devices - at least one each initially from the vendors - would give the same experience of usingmid-to-high price range devices, people familiar with the products told ET.
> ...



(Source)

Xiaomi the only competitor offering similar price-performance ratio, *minus* Pure Android. Can't really say anything about after sales at this point.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2014)

local OEMs -_- SoC would suck.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 29, 2014)

For an average Indian customer soc doesn't matter. Price is the only one that matters.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> For an average Indian customer soc doesn't matter. Price is the only one that matters.



+1 if they are offering good software at 7-10k then nothing beats it! Plus guaranteed 1-2 software updates from google.


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 29, 2014)

Redmi will eat this phone


----------



## theserpent (Aug 29, 2014)

No matter what, redmi 1s is VFM Yes,But quality? Hell no.All reviews just say one thing perfomance is not up to the mark.Will kitkat change it I don't think so.
I think android one is much better than this redmi 1s.
Reasons
1)Pure Android
2)Fast updates what else do you need?
3)SOC,Even if it's mediatek you will get updates, but google and mediatek don't get along well do they?

- - - Updated - - -

If I were to choose between android one,Moto g2 and redmi.I would take android one and moto g2 anyday not a redmi


----------



## AbhMkh (Aug 30, 2014)

I know what the stupid indian consumer needs

************************************

Octa core Cortex A15 at 2.5 Ghz

MALI T760MP8 GPU

Quad HD display

4 GB RAM 128 GB internal memory and 128 GB expandable

Anroid 4.4 with 7 guaranteed updates

Price : 5K

**********************************************************

and to the average Indian consumer I say this : Get a good job and buy a good phone, otherwise GTH !


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 30, 2014)

^^ and are you happy with galaxy s5 launched for 52.5k and now selling for 35k+(for obvious reasons)  with octacore exynos with ~30% less row gpu power compared to the snapdragon 801 version(stripped down video recording capability too!) launched in other countries?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I know what the stupid indian consumer needs
> 
> ************************************
> 
> ...



Fail to see your point mon


----------



## srkmish (Aug 30, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I know what the stupid indian consumer needs
> 
> ************************************
> 
> ...



As tech progresses, phones having these specs will cost 5k in 3-5 years


----------



## AbhMkh (Aug 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ and are you happy with galaxy s5 launched for 52.5k and now selling for 35k+(for obvious reasons)  with octacore exynos with ~30% less row gpu power compared to the snapdragon 801 version(stripped down video recording capability too!) launched in other countries?



I actually have the exynos galaxy S5 and yes I AM HAPPY WITH IT !.It provides an experience which those cheap chinese knockoffs cannot even dream to match. 

I would recommend doing some research before you begin commenting on SOC's. 

1. NO !, the Exynos 5422 does not have any stripped down video recording capabilities. It can record in 2160P/30 FPS and 1080P/60 FPS

just as its SD801 sibling


2. Yes, the GPU is 30% slower but the 1.9+1.3 ghz octa core processor which can run all eight cores simultaneously is 40% faster than the 2.5 ghz quad core of the SD801, so overall performance balances out.

Irony is that the Octa core S5 beats the SD801 S5 in Qualcomm's own Vellamo benchmark, lol 

The Exynos S5 beats the SD 801 S5 in Antutu 5, Quadrant,Vellamo, Mozilla Kraken,Google Octane

The only benchmarks's where the SD801 S5 beats the exynos version is 3D Mark and GFX Manhattan.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Fail to see your point mon



Point is, instead of earning less and wishing for cheap products, the Indian consumer should try to earn more and buy quality stuff.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 30, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I actually have the exynos galaxy S5 and yes I AM HAPPY WITH IT !.It provides an experience which those cheap chinese knockoffs cannot even dream to match.


of-course you should be happy with it because you spend a lot of cash on it. so the experience should be better than those chinese stuffs. but does that justify the pricing.

I would recommend doing some research before you begin commenting on SOC's. 



> 1. NO !, the Exynos 5422 does not have any stripped down video recording capabilities. It can record in 2160P/30 FPS and 1080P/60 FPS just as its SD801 sibling.


my bad i read that somewhere sometime ago. but is it limited to 5 minutes?



> 2. Yes, the GPU is 30% slower but the 1.9+1.3 ghz octa core processor which can run all eight cores simultaneously is 40% faster than the 2.5 ghz quad core of the SD801, so overall performance balances out.



running all 8 cores does infact reduces battery too soon and rather do nothing in performance. that is because the apps still need to be made multi core friendly. even in desktop apps, you wont see many apps with capability to use multiple cores. i remember once intel blamed android for poor multi core optimization not so long ago.



> Irony is that the Octa core S5 beats the SD801 S5 in Qualcomm's own Vellamo benchmark, lol
> 
> The Exynos S5 beats the SD 801 S5 in Antutu 5, Quadrant,Vellamo, Mozilla Kraken,Google Octane
> 
> The only benchmarks's where the SD801 S5 beats the exynos version is 3D Mark and GFX Manhattan.



benchmark may make use of multiple cores/threads but most apps are not!


----------



## AbhMkh (Aug 31, 2014)

2160p recording is limited to 5 min on every phone which has that feature.

Running 8 cores together will consume no more power than running 4 cores together because of the dynamic underclocking and limiting the number of cores being used.

That statement by intel was dismissed by devs as a poor excuse by intel to defend their single/dual core soc's.A lot of anroid apps especially heavy games, browsers and video players effectively use the multicore architecture amd hence will see better performance on the 8 cores.


In fact it is the GPU which is underused, having a faster GPU is of little advantage because not many apps would be able to utilize it to its full extent.

And yes the experience on the S5 does justify the price !


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 31, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Point is, instead of earning less and wishing for cheap products, the Indian consumer should try to earn more and buy quality stuff.


I have seen dozens of person who can sell you and me in any country of this world and then buy us back for triple price, but their mentality will always be cheap. This is kind of a trademark of Indian people.
If Quality is north pole, then they are in south pole, the difference is actually bigger


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2014)

lol, all this fighting is because there is seems to be some kind of personal cheapness scale, everything above and below is detested, and that one price point is justified as being the bestest. Not only that, everyone else is getting ripped off or has compromised too much. 

why do you have to justify the pricing of your phone to others? It's obviously somebody else's problem, but not of the person who purchased the phone at whatever price!


----------



## lywyre (Aug 31, 2014)

To multiple posts above, hope this is relevant.

People often misunderstand the phrase: "buy the best money can buy". It does not mean that we should buy what is the best product, it means to buy the best product for the money that you have in hand. S5 is the best (debatable, yes), but if I have only 12k in my hand, then I would only by G (again debatable).


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 31, 2014)

[MENTION=1931]lywyre[/MENTION] : Well said.

I didn't mean anything about price, nor I think the user above me did, it was never about price, it's all mentality. Indians have a typically horrible and cheap mentality that what they have just purchased is bad, or if the price falls by even 1k within a week then they just go and give a one star review. I don't know what could be more stupendous, really.
Also Indian buyers are tremendously confused, a lot of people hate Samsung here, and I have personally met these type of guys too, ( some of these idiots are even my clients  ), yet when I reach their home I see all Samsung products. I even got angry one day after a client was repeatedly bashing Samsung, that they are worse than Micromax (yes that's what he said), then I asked why the hell you purchase all Samsung products, then just as I expected, a two seconds pause and trying to divert the topic.

Wherever I see, these are the most type of buyers. Cheap, stupid, and filthy to some extent.

Anyway, unbelievably OFF TOPIC, stopping here.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2014)

it's a price sensitive market



lywyre said:


> To multiple posts above, hope this is relevant.
> 
> People often misunderstand the phrase: "buy the best money can buy". It does not mean that we should buy what is the best product, it means to buy the best product for the money that you have in hand. S5 is the best (debatable, yes), but if I have only 12k in my hand, then I would only by G (again debatable).



yes sure, what if you have 7k or 5k, then ask those who got the moto g to _justify_ the price? My friend has got 4 ~10k mmx phones in the past 2 years, and still thinks that an htc one x or even the moto g is "not worth it".


----------



## AbhMkh (Aug 31, 2014)

Anorion said:


> lol, all this fighting is because there is seems to be some kind of personal cheapness scale, everything above and below is detested, and that one price point is justified as being the bestest. Not only that, everyone else is getting ripped off or has compromised too much.
> 
> why do you have to justify the pricing of your phone to others? It's obviously somebody else's problem, but not of the person who purchased the phone at whatever price!



I am not a rich man, I am a typical Indian IT guy with a typical Indian IT salary but I can afford an S5 without breaking a sweat.

If someone has budget contraints it makes no sense to buy an expensive product, you have to do the best with what you have.But when people who can afford it start talking about budget phones and stuff, I find it most irritating.

Do you know why we have call centers which serve US and EU customers ? 

Because the people over there actually purchase the good stuff and dont go after cheap chinese knockoffs.

They have the purchasing power and they use it.If people in India start buying acc to their purchasing power our BPO's would be serving our customers !


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 31, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> But when people who can afford it start talking about budget phones and stuff, I find it most irritating.


Lol, it's like another me replying 

Anyway, this is right, needless to say, BUT who decides what's a good salary and how much you can spend? I mean, for example, as you said you are a normal IT guy, so I'm guessing you earn around 40-50k p.m, now how much from that do you want to spend? That's the problem, right there. 90% people, 95% I think, would save 80% from that salary, and spend 20% on stuffs, that too not on one stuff, but if possible two or even three. I have seen so many rich (filthy rich) persons doing calculations that how to spend 50k, as they needed a television and a new refrigerator, they decided to buy both. Doesn't matter what television set, doesn't matter what fridge is that, they just need TWO things. This is how we do stuffs. Money has absolutely nothing to do here, a person who can spend 50k can spend 60k as well, it's all in the brain.
In EU / US or practically in any decent country, they earn the same actually, but what's different is their mentality, that's all.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 31, 2014)

lol how did i miss this thread

while i do agree with you on other points but i disagree here...



AbhMkh said:


> Running 8 cores together will consume no more power than running 4 cores together because of the dynamic underclocking and limiting the number of cores being used.



that statement is both true and false.. the processor will shut off the cores for all applications except benchmarking apps.. so it won't have much effect on battery but while running benchmarks it will obviously consume more battery .. what you are talking about is thermal throttling all phones will do that even quad core phones as well..


> That statement by intel was dismissed by devs as a poor excuse by intel to defend their single/dual core soc's.A lot of anroid apps especially heavy games, browsers and video players effectively use the multicore architecture amd hence will see better performance on the 8 cores.



Multicore yes !! but most are optimized for dual core only with a handfull of games and apps for quad core... there are next to No apps that utilize 8 cores except maybe few converters or benchmarking apps.. 



> In fact it is the GPU which is underused, having a faster GPU is of little advantage because not many apps would be able to utilize it to its full extent.



totally wrong ... its the CPU which is overpowered in today's devices , GPU is seriously underpowered ... why ? because of the stupid PPI race .. putting 1080p and 2k display on a mobile phone that's why there isn't much development in gaming because all the extra GPU power gained by newer GPU is utilized in pushing unnecessary pixels .. if a game developer  makes a great game which will utilize good GPU power it will lag on high end devices ... thats why developers have to restrict themselves in making sure that game does not utilize much GPU .. but soon by next year this PPI race will stop and GPU power will increase then there will be lots of great games  and they will lag  on today's devices.. CPU doesn't run games..


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2014)

I met a guy who owns a company that does contracted VFX, 3D work for companies outside India
he picks up an expensive phone, and says this is waste of money, you can buy two tvs or a laptop in this much money

I wanted to say you cannot put two tvs or a laptop  in your pocket, but I shut up and nodded 

that is the mentality, does not matter how much money you have. not only are people unwilling to buy, they try to pull down others who do buy.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 31, 2014)

When my 4k phone can perform nearly every function . albeit with a lil hiccups from time to time, why should i bother getting a 40k phone. And i have seen top end phones in action. That there is no lag is a myth. If you start putting any android smartphone through its paces, it will show its laggard nature, Samsung first


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2014)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/X4N4Q7f.jpg


----------



## rish1 (Aug 31, 2014)

why are you guys debating ??

everyone needs are different..

some people buy it to show off, status symbol
some people buy it for specs and performance
some people buy it because they have extra cash and don't know anything about tech influenced by big Advertisements 
some people buy it because other relatives or friends have bought it
some people buy it for the experience of owning a top end phone
some people buy it for the top end camera + all in one device
some people buy it because of habit of changing phones like clothes 
some people buy it because of trying and experimenting with new things ( tech enthusiasts ) 
some people buy it for gifting
some people buy it to spend black money, they have won a lottery or windfall gain
some people buy it for posting reviews ( bloggers mostly )

there are 100 other reasons , nobody is wrong or right as long as the buyer is happy


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2014)

^agreed, but then there should not be questions on _justifying _a (relatively?) cheap or expensive purchase, which happens all the time, even in casual day to day talk outside the tech forum

the review pieces are circulated among bloggers by the companies themselves


----------



## rish1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^agreed, but then there should not be questions on _justifying _a (relatively?) cheap or expensive purchase, which happens all the time, even in casual day to day talk outside the tech forum



yes but justification depends upon the need like i mentioned before

if somebody's need is to buy it for the high end specs, then that need can be fulfilled by cheaper alternatives like  xiaomi etc.. but if the person's need is to buy a reputed branded phone and a great ASS only then no xiaomi , or one plus one will satisfy the need of the buyer... then a person buying it for status symbol will totally hate any cheap  less reputed phone.. 

same thing is with apple and high priced branded clothes , cars, jewellery,headphones  etc .. the underlining question is , is the buyer happy and if his need is fulfilled or not ?   different people , different needs , different justifications


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2014)

Apple is not some luxury brand that charges a premium for just slapping on a logo, and not all their buyers get it for show off or bling. Apple are actually the leaders in design or Xiaomi wouldn't have imitated them so much, in UI, product names, and right down to their CEO dressing like Steve Jobs. 

and whoever using any phone for showing off is doing it wrong. phones are not meant to be used in public at all 
How to Practice Cell Phone Etiquette: 12 Steps (with Pictures) 

people don't resent expensive clothes, cars or jewelery, but they instantly resent an expensive phone. Why? 
Even the ones having the aforementioned expensive clothes and cars will seethe at an expensive phone and pass comments like "you will get two tvs or a laptop for the price of that mobile".


----------



## AbhMkh (Aug 31, 2014)

rish said:


> lol how did i miss this thread
> 
> while i do agree with you on other points but i disagree here...
> 
> ...



Oh God ! , not another of you guys !. I already finished educating one.

Thermal throttling is a completely different thing.Let me explain to you how the Exynos 5422 Octa core SOC works.If you open cpu z or any other proccy monitoring app you will notice that any given time all 8 cores are active, in an idle state(just browsing through the UI) the Cortex A7 cores clock at just 800 mhz while the Cortex A15 cores clock at 500mhz.Now under load, first the 4 cortex a7 cores are selected and clocked to their max 1.3 ghz speed and if more power is required the the cortex a15 are utilized.

If you aren't aware of this, Cortex A7 is the one used inside phones like Moto G and consumes very less power whereas the Cortex A15 are power hungry, high performance cores.So through dynamic underclocking and core selection battery consumption is reduced.

The quad core chip of the SD801 also saves battery by underclocking the cores but all its cores are the high performance-power hungry cores.

For more info, I encourage you to read up on HMP and ARM's BIG.little architecture.


The MALI T628MP6 inside the exynos 5422 produces 109 Gflops whereas the Adreno 330 inside the SD801 Gflops produces 145 Gflops(30% more) but even the most high end games run equally smooth on both GPU's. The Adreno 330 has nothing to show for with its 30% extra processing power.

While an argument can made for future proofing , the same can be said for quad core vs octa core.


The SD801 has more GPU power to spare whereas the Exynos 5422 has more CPU power to spare.Game physics is run on the CPU

A cpu will never be under utilized because everything from navigating through the interface to opening apps or watching a FHD movie requires the CPU.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Anorion said:


> people don't resent expensive clothes, cars or jewelery, but they instantly resent an expensive phone. Why?



hmm good question , thing is expensive clothes , cars and jewellery have been around for century so people are used to it.. expensive high end smartphones is only a decade old thing , before that expensive phones were there but it was only about utility like able to take a pic , play music and video something people have not seen before ..

and in these past 2-3 years the price of expensive phones has shot up too much as well .. 3 years ago standard flagship price was 30k now it is 50k 

a general user would browse,make call,sms,whatsapp,take pic listen music and video play 1 or 2 casual game .. a 10,000-15,000 rs phone from a reputed brand with great ASS can do these things beautifully and have same screen size and looks as a flagship premium phone that is why many people which are general users resent spending on expensive phone because their need is fulfilled by 10-15k phone.. secondly the same expensive phone one buys for 50,000 will drop to 25,000 in a year,  these things loose money way too fast.. what will be the resale value only 15-17k for a 50k phone bought a year ago ..


----------



## kaz (Aug 31, 2014)

I think going for the flagships makes sense...You need the best of everything...You can have a 10-20k phone, but then they are not perfect...Even the 50k ones are not perfect but still far better..
You buy a middle or low end phone, then if it has a good hardware it lacks camera or battery or if has a good camera it has poor hardware and also some consider dev support also(local manufacturers gets kicked here + other dual sim phone which rules the 20k price bracket)... Buy a low end device use it for 2-3 years and selling that won't even fetch you even 2-3k

I am not asking to sell kidneys to buy an iPhone or a Vertu, but if you have the money and you are willing to spend then nothing should stop...


----------



## rish1 (Aug 31, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Oh God ! , not another of you guys !. I already finished educating one.


hmm not sure if we have chatted before.. 


> Thermal throttling is a completely different thing.Let me explain to you how the Exynos 5422 Octa core SOC works.If you open cpu z or any other proccy monitoring app you will notice that any given time all 8 cores are active, in an idle state(just browsing through the UI) the Cortex A7 cores clock at just 800 mhz while the Cortex A15 cores clock at 500mhz.Now under load, first the 4 cortex a7 cores are selected and clocked to their max 1.3 ghz speed and if more power is required the the cortex a15 are utilized.
> 
> If you aren't aware of this, Cortex A7 is the one used inside phones like Moto G and consumes very less power whereas the Cortex A15 are power hungry, high performance cores.So through dynamic underclocking and core selection battery consumption is reduced.
> 
> ...



bro we are on totally different page here .. you are talking about Big little here and i was talking about a general quad core vs octa core .. like mediatek quad A7 vs mediatek octa A7 or Sd 410 vs SD 615.. secondly if you are comparing big little then compare it against dual cluster vs quad cluster .. for normal tasks obviously A7 will have higher battery than 801.. cortex A15 is too power hungry and will eat up battery on full load more than Sd 801 .. comparison isn't right here.. you need to compare Sd 810 vs upcoming exynos for a fair comparison..


> The MALI T628MP6 inside the exynos 5422 produces 109 Gflops whereas the Adreno 330 inside the SD801 Gflops produces 145 Gflops(30% more) but even the most high end games run equally smooth on both GPU's. The Adreno 330 has nothing to show for with its 30% extra processing power.
> 
> While an argument can made for future proofing , the same can be said for quad core vs octa core.



like i said before games aren't utilizing Gpu power in order to support a large no of devices.. regarding octa .. octa core is overkill for a phone and mostly for advertisement.. the best case for octa core is Big.Little and even then it is because the other 4 cores are primarily intended to save battery, they are not made to run full 8 cores at full power for a single application... secondly even in the case of HMP the low power cores will carry out low priority threads, like some background process when all 4 main cores are on full on use.. it will not utilize full 8 cores at full power exclusively for gaming( i am assuming it here as there is no game that uses 8 core to fully test it.. )  so your point of future proofing isn't valid here that it will allow you to run games better in future, and before the time comes where your all 4 main cores are used fully by a game your GPU will most likely bottleneck you by then..     there will be hardly any apps that will utilize full 8 cores . even most laptops don't have 8 cores



> The SD801 has more GPU power to spare whereas the Exynos 5422 has more CPU power to spare.Game physics is run on the CPU
> 
> A cpu will never be under utilized because everything from navigating through the interface to opening apps or watching a FHD movie requires the CPU.



well theoretically true that CPU will not be under utilized in that way.. but practically it will make very less difference .. as those tasks aren't much cpu intensive for today's processors.. in instance of opening an app the cpu will shoot to maximum but for what only 0.02 secs ? and then will run underclocked most of the time unless it is a game/benchmarking app .. regarding watching FHD movie .. it is primarily done by GPU there are 2 types .. hardware based decoding is done by GPU and if the hardware based isn't supported then it can be emulated by CPU which is what software based decoding is.. but saying watching FHD movie primarily requires the CPU then that is not correct.. 

even most of today's low end GPU can decode 1080p videos anyways natively . and in SD805  it can playback 4k h.265 video through GPU hardware directly..
. 
you are debating CPU vs GPU point with me but why ? both are totally different with different usages


----------



## AbhMkh (Sep 2, 2014)

rish said:


> hmm not sure if we have chatted before..
> 
> 
> bro we are on totally different page here .. you are talking about Big little here and i was talking about a general quad core vs octa core .. like mediatek quad A7 vs mediatek octa A7 or Sd 410 vs SD 615.. secondly if you are comparing big little then compare it against dual cluster vs quad cluster .. for normal tasks obviously A7 will have higher battery than 801.. cortex A15 is too power hungry and will eat up battery on full load more than Sd 801 .. comparison isn't right here.. you need to compare Sd 810 vs upcoming exynos for a fair comparison..
> ...



We were comparing the two chipsets that the Galaxy S5 comes with, Exynos 5422 and SD 801. I don't know how you got on to quad/octa core A7's

The whole point of this discussion was that despite having the capability of running all 8 cores together, the Exynos 5422 matches the SD801 in battery life, even under heavy load.

View attachment 14707


Now, it cannot be said that applications in future would not be able to utilize all the cores or not.A few  games have already been optimized for 8 cores and the industry trend is moving towards 8 core chips for eg Qualcomm's latest and greatest, the SD 810 is an octa-core chip.The devs WILL have to optmize games and other heavy apps for octa core chipsets in the future, if not now.

Modern Combat 5 to be specially optimised for MediaTek's MT6592 octa-core chip - Tech2

When it does happen, the Exynos 5422 will have an advantage over the SD 801. The same can be said about the extra processing power in the Adreno 330 of the SD 801.(if in the future the devs decide to use its extra processing power)

So, clearly neither of the two chipsets being offered in the SGS5 is better than the other.Each has its advantage's and disadvantage's.

The Exynos 5422 however wins a few points in my book for using a Wolfson Micro DAC.The SD801 on the other hand uses a pathetic Qualcomm DAC.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 2, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Oh God ! , not another of you guys !. I already finished *educating *one.



I stopped because because of too many off-topic posts and not because of your 'tuition' and i knew this was not going anywhere and proceeding further will be a waste of time for both of us


----------



## $hadow (Sep 2, 2014)

This thread should be in fight club instead of tech news. Everyone seems to be flaming at some one.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 2, 2014)

$hadow said:


> This thread should be in fight club instead of tech news. Everyone seems to be flaming at some one.



+1 even offtopic section would be nice


----------

